# pressure cooker



## friedparsley (Apr 17, 2001)

My kitchen just got a pressure cooker. I've never used one before and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for how I can use this thing. I am going to have to make broasted chicken with it, but other than that the thing is just going to take up space unless I can figure out some other uses for it. Does anyone have any experience operating one of these things?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Bought a Lagostina pressure cooker 9 years ago or so...still in the box!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kimmie,


Is still still in the box cause you're scared of it?  

I never used one. My mother has always told us horror stories about pressure cooker guess it stayed with me.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

I have a programmable electric pressure cooker. You can't beat it for convenience. It brings itself up to pressure, then after the set time is over, switches to "keep warm". Check them out if you're shopping for a pressure cooker.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

LOL, I thought I was the only one afraid of pressure cookers.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Sorry for the delay. I am absolutely *TERRIFIED!!!*



I guess it's all the grandmothers' scary stories...they still remain in the back of my head. 

P.S. It was a wonderful read OneSockChef!

[ July 04, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I loved your story, OneSockChef. I don't know how I missed it. I'm nervous around anything under pressure, including the co2 tank. I'm getting better though.


----------



## friedparsley (Apr 17, 2001)

I appreciate eveyone's comments about pressure cookers. However, This thing we've got is a big deep fryer(I think). I guess it's what they use at fast food restuarants. 
We just had a guy come look at it and it's going to cost 500-600 dollars to fix it. I'm so angry. The owner is going to spend 500 dollars to make fried chicken in what he assured me was a "fine dining" restaurant when I told him I would run it for him, but I can't get the door on our 15 year old convection oven to shut and he doesn't seem to care about that.
There's got to be something cool I can do with this thing. Maybe some kind of tempura vegetables or crazy garnishes. 
Honestly, when I think of the combination of hot oil, high pressure and a machine of undeterminate age, I get a little nervous myself.

[ July 04, 2001: Message edited by: friedparsley ]


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

What you've got is a pressure fryer, just like they have at COlonel Saunders. Now you, too, can make fried chicken for your "fine dining" clientel.


----------

